# Ford snow removal setup



## imperial1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ford is ready for winter


----------



## SARG (Nov 26, 2010)

A blower and a blade............ You can't beat that unless you swapped the end they were attached to........... and that would cost a bit more........... nice set up.


----------

